

How the P~=NP problem could save your life one day - raganwald
http://www.joeydevilla.com/2003/04/07/what-happened-to-me-and-the-new-girl-or-the-girl-who-cried-webmaster/

======
raganwald
I freely admit this is an oldie that has been posted on various sites many
times, and furthermore I confess that I gratuitously editorialized the
headline. I apologize and throw myself at the mercy of the court. My only
excuse is that there is a heatwave in Toronto at the moment and my brain is
malfunctioning in the afternoon's sultry, oppressive heat.

~~~
paulgb
I'm glad you did, it wasn't at all what I expected, but it was a compelling
story.

